# Abalone shell.....SO beautiful!



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Yesterday l had a wonderful day, ....all by myself! ....no-one to cook for, teach, or do anything for, - as everyone was out, so l could just do what l wanted.......and what l wanted was to get out some abalone shell beads that l've had for AGES, and play with them!
When l get beads out, l find designs just evolve, and just spreading them out l get so much pleasure, because l love, and enjoy the colours and qualities of natural stones and shells. Abalone /paua shell has an amazing range of iridescent colours, like butterfly wings, jewel beetle wings, opals,...all of which l love to play with! ( and of course, because l have a little etsy shop, ...l can call it ''work" )
I 've used it with gold plated, copper and silver plated findings, and some sweet little carved shell birds....


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

How pretty and lucky you a whole day to your self to do what you want to.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Everything is lovely. I have some jewelry made with the abalone shell...so pretty. Your work is very nice, too! Great to have a day to yourself!
:thumbup:


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

mama879 said:


> How pretty and lucky you a whole day to your self to do what you want to.


Yes! ...and believe me, that's very unusual! - and a real luxury!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

They are all beautiful. and good for you to have a day all to your self.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Very, very beautiful! I too like natural stones the best!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Very pretty! You definitely enjoyed your day.


----------



## BJNKnits (Jan 24, 2015)

These are really beautiful! Great work!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Such beautiful jewerly! How fun to have day to yourself.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Great earrings!!!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

How beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

So lovely


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Those are beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## minkeyswife (Dec 25, 2014)

I agree with everyone else: beautiful jewelry & how fortunate to have a day all to yourself!


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Your jewelry is beautiful and lucky you to have a whole day for yourself


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

Beautiful work!! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Love Abalone,Had a bracelet my Husband bought me, on Holiday from the Shell Shop.sadly lost it years ago


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

Rather beautiful, I think I'll get my ears pierced.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Oh, I love days like that!


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Beautiful ear wires.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Lovely earrings.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i think the little birds are called fetish and are very popular among South West Native Americans...
i may be wrong about the fetish part....
Blessings


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

Divine! 
I'm curious...do you also make stud earrings?

Elle


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

That's the best thing about being terribly busy; when you get a day off, it's REALLY wonderful. Love your abalone shell hobby. The jewelry is very nice.


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

A great day with wonderful results.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Beautiful work....


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

very nice. I really like the blue with the birds.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

The abalone shell jewelry is gorgeous!

Hazel


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

WOW! So beautiful. Too bad you live so far away, I would send my daughter there, she loves to make jewelry. Your work is gorgeous. Thanks for having an alone day and sharing your art with us.


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

You brought many of us great joy viewing those lovely earrings. They are certainly beautiful. Probably a lot of hours spent making them.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I love your last picture of the earrings!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I love it with the copper! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## patinthehat (Apr 25, 2014)

Jeezum crow! My brother the luthier had to stop using abalone as an inlay on his guitars b/c it was declared endangered in California. This was a few years back, so hopefully things have improved for the poor ole bivalve. Would imagine your shells are all ok since you have had them a while.No criticism intended, was just sorta startled to see these here. Nice designs. Hope you got your gold wire before the price went up so high! Looking forward to more of your work - you have a good eye!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

patinthehat said:


> Jeezum crow! My brother the luthier had to stop using abalone as an inlay on his guitars b/c it was declared endangered in California. This was a few years back, so hopefully things have improved for the poor ole bivalve. Would imagine your shells are all ok since you have had them a while.No criticism intended, was just sorta startled to see these here. Nice designs. Hope you got your gold wire before the price went up so high! Looking forward to more of your work - you have a good eye!


They've actually started farming abalone in lreland! l didn't know about California! ...l think these came from the far east, years ago ...and my wire is only gold & silver plated!... l'd love to use the real thing!...maybe,one day? ( if l do well!)


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

Your jewellery is beautiful We call that paua in New Zealand. (prononced pawa, kind of) It was many years before I knew that our paua and abalone were one and the same! The shell is just gorgeous and your pieces show it off to perfection.


----------



## Terri LaB (Sep 5, 2014)

They are all so beautiful. I especially like the bird earrings.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you! ....but God made them beautiful,...and gave me the gift of creativity! l thank Him


----------



## Terri LaB (Sep 5, 2014)

Well you work well together.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

So beautiful, I love them. &#128158;


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

They are all so beautiful, a day well spent


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Very pretty! I very much like abalone. I have a pair that my late husband's grandmother gave me. Your abalone beads have such nice bright colors and patterns.


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

They're all beautiful, are some of them gifts for friends?


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

lovely


----------

